# ID this Uberti ?



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm poating this in "Colt" but not sure if correct. Can anyone tell what this Gun is a replica of?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

This is Remington's "rolling block" breech mechanism.
Back just after the Civil War, the US government bought a few for use as cavalry holster pistols.
The US Navy used them also, in .50, as their Model 1867.


----------

